# New Hunter!



## Mr.Grizzy (Jun 1, 2009)

I am new to the hunting sport, 
loved fishing and i have alot of family who are active hunters so i decided to get my paperwork and give it a try.

The Reason I am posting is for some pointers on a new firearm.

i've been hunting dear for two years with my crossbow (excalibur) and enjoy it, in the furture i would like to hunt waterfowl and maybe rabbits

I am interested in a Remington model since they are fairly cheap and are strong and reliable. i have been to my local gun shop and I like the 
Remington 870 express mag Sythentic 30 by 3.5 with a standard choke, just wondering your thoughs and if you can suggest another to try?

thanks for your time


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

the 870 is a proven work horse. Get a canteliver rifled slug barrel, a scope and your set for deer. make sure you get extra choke tubes with it


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

870s are good but I'd shy away from the 3.5". It is unecessary 98% of the time.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I agree, a 3" will do everything needed


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

I got a 3.5 inch and maybe only once or twice i have even shot 3" out of it. The only reason i got the 3.5" though is I ordered synthetic 3" but they sent me a 3.5" laminated for the same price. I'm not complaing though. :wink:


----------



## brittanypoint (Feb 15, 2009)

I like the 870. However, last year I had one freeze up on a duck hunt. My buddy and I were hunting on a lake for ducks on a miserable wet day. His froze up. I dont know if this has happend to others but it made me glad for my Benelli. I shoot a supernova which has been submerged and never frozen.

I dont want to bash the 870 but that is the only reason I wouldnt own one. I hunt alot of cold and wet weather. Might be something to look into. The Benelli Supernova is very affordable.


----------



## utahhunter1 (May 3, 2009)

Look into the mossberg 500 I have used mine for the last 13-14 years absolutly no problems with it cant ever remember having a jam or misfire ever. We also used them in afghanistan mounted on a couple polaris atvs no problems with them either but we didn't use them all that often. They will run cheaper than the 870 also. The controls of the mossberg are better positioned and in my opinon are easier to use under stress. If you want to cusomize it parts are just as plentiful as as the 870. Also with the mossberg the shell lifter stays in the up position until the slide is retracted and tactically speaking is an advantage the mossberg has over the 870 and most pump shotguns. The mossberg is also in general alot easier to cusomize. Also the mossberg has two shell extractor claws as apposed to the one on the rem 870. The newer mossbergs also have a ported barrel. The only down fall to the mossberg is the aluminum receiver while the rem 870 is steel. Never had any probs with the aluminum though but the steel is better.


----------



## Mr.Grizzy (Jun 1, 2009)

Ok, i'm going to look into the Benelli Supernova,

but my next question is the Difference between Wood and synthetic?

Pros or cons?

thanks again!


----------



## brittanypoint (Feb 15, 2009)

Depends on your preference. Synthetic has considerable more recoil. Wood is gentler. I dont shoot 3.5" shells out of my Supernova. They pack a hard punch on both ends. The plus sides of synthetic are wear and tear, weight and maintenance. If you need to shoot the big shells out of the nova on a regular basis, buy a good recoil pad. I dont think the Supernova comes in anything but synthetic. I've never seen a wood stock on one.


----------



## NDWirehair (Dec 22, 2008)

How much money do you have to spend and do you want a pump action or semi-auto? During the off season there are deals to be had if you wait, some times right before hunting season as well.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

A note on the synthetics. If you plan on doing any sneak type hunting where being quiet is important you might want to consider wood stocks. They are quiter when brush slaps against them and don't seem to transfer as much sound from the action being worked. Some of the synthetic guns I've picked up sound like you are carrying a can full of marbles.


----------



## crappiekilla (Jun 5, 2009)

brittanypoint said:


> I like the 870. However, last year I had one freeze up on a duck hunt. My buddy and I were hunting on a lake for ducks on a miserable wet day. His froze up. I dont know if this has happend to others but it made me glad for my Benelli. I shoot a supernova which has been submerged and never frozen.
> 
> I dont want to bash the 870 but that is the only reason I wouldnt own one. I hunt alot of cold and wet weather. Might be something to look into. The Benelli Supernova is very affordable.


 Your friend had to much oil or lubricant on his 870 thats probably why it froze up in those conditions.....just a thought.


----------



## brittanypoint (Feb 15, 2009)

He uses graphite to lube his 870. We both use the powders in our shotguns. I honestly think it was just one of those days.


----------



## Mr.Grizzy (Jun 1, 2009)

I have about 400-500 dollars to spend,

I would like to get numours chokes to have different choices since i plan to have this guy for at least 10 years


----------



## brittanypoint (Feb 15, 2009)

The range for the Benelli is around 340-380. I saw an 870 in that range too. I paid 369 for my benelli.


----------



## crappiekilla (Jun 5, 2009)

Mr.Grizzy said:


> I have about 400-500 dollars to spend,
> 
> I would like to get numours chokes to have different choices since i plan to have this guy for at least 10 years


You should look at a package deal where you can get two barrells one rifled for deer and another for ducks, turkeys, etc ....it will usually come with at least three chokes but you can always buy more if needed. When i bought my mossberg it came with two barrells and three chokes for about 500 (canadian $) <----funny money :lol: With proper basic maintenance you will have that gun alot longer than ten years ...good luck with your purchase!


----------



## Mr.Grizzy (Jun 1, 2009)

Well, its official
I have found a package deal that is suitable for me...

I picked up a 870 Express combo with a 26 inch smooth bore barrel with removable chokes, and a 22 inch fully rifled deer barrel..

i took it out this weekend to start the season with a little bit of geese hunting and it worked like a charm, my shot is horrible but i had a great time!

thanks for everyones help, and if you have any other pointers let me know!

deer season is just around the corner up here in the great white north!


----------



## t.crawford714 (Nov 7, 2008)

I just bought a Remington Model 1100 for $250. I got it cuz the pump just wouldnt shoot fast enough for me when I'm hunting ducks around corners. It will probably be a good gun for pheasant too.


----------

